# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  circulo magico de malaga

## Perfil Borrado

Hola,me gustaria saber los requisitos para entrar en el circulo magico de malaga y el email del presidente,saludos.

----------


## Chema78

Pasate por la tienda de magia que hay en Malaga.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo lo que te puedo comentar es que vayas por la tienda y preguntes directamente a Paco. Él te resolverá todas tus dudas. Los nobeles se reúnen los martes a las 19.00 aprox. en Carranque si no me equivoco, pero aun así, pasa por la tienda o llama al número que te han dejado.

Un saludo

----------


## KIKO M

a ver si tengo tiempo libre este mes de octubre, quedo con algun socio que tengo pendiente y me informo, a lo mejor nos vemos por alli  :Wink:

----------


## limonnn

rauldoblas ya te he enviado hace unos días un mensaje privado contandote más o menos como va el tema en el círculo mágico de Málaga, si tienes más dudas preguntame, ok? Nos vemos...por cierto, de qué zona de Málaga eres? lo digo más que nada para ensayar y compartir conocimientos entre nosotros y otros amigos.

----------


## NicolasMago

Hola a todos , yo tambien soy de malaga, bueno de velez-malaga.El circulo esta en carranque los martes y los jueves a las 19 horas.Creo que los martes era para los principiantes y los jueves para avanzados.
Sois todos de malaga capital o de algun pueblo en concreto :Confused: 
Para mas informacion id a Paco de la tienda de magia que hay en la plza uncibay.


Saludos

----------


## KIKO M

yo de fuengirola. Limonnn recuerda que tenemos una cita pendiente cuando pase la feria quedaremos.

un saludo.

----------


## limonnn

Yo soy de Torremolinos, auque podiamos quedar en algún sitio de Málaga varios de nosostros y liarla con las cartas, jejeje. Por supuesto kiko M, tenemos que quedar y hacer magia de la buena :p, ya me avisas tú cuando puedas  :Wink1:

----------


## sercode

Aprendices del CMIDB de Málaga...
Aquí os dejo un video simpático, por si alguno de vosotros es Antiguo Alumno de los Salesianos de Málaga... 

http://www.quierosersanto.com/fotos/...ene_precio.wmv

Saludos, y a ver si engancháis a estos muchachos que hicieron un cursillo introductorio hace poco y tienen un gran potencial. ;-)

----------


## Perfil Borrado

gracias a todos si sois de malaga a ver si quedamos en muchamagia este viernes a las 6 mas o menos

SALUDOS.

----------


## KIKO M

Raul si pudiera me pasaria, entre el trabajo y arreglos de casa solo me desplazo a malaga para ver el futbol los domingos por que entre semana... pero tengo en proyecto pasarme por alli en breve... a ver.

saludos.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

No importa,si eso ya nos vemos otro dia

SALUDOS

----------


## limonnn

Kiko cuando pienses pasarte por la tienda de magia, avisame con antelación para ver si puedo ir también y así echamos un vistazo a los nuevos artículos que hayan y de camino me pillo otro librito, jejeje, un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## chacariz

¡Hola! me gustaría saber si esta tienda de málaga tiene alguna página para ver los artículos que tienen, o número de teléfono para contactar con ellos.

Saludos mágicos y felicidades a todos.

----------


## -Picas-

Chacariz te dejo Un mensaje privado, pues no podemos mencionar otra tiendas por aqui.

----------


## -Picas-

revivo este post para versi nos reunimos un dia unos cuantos por malagueños!

----------


## chacariz

Gracias por la información, aunque no soy ni vivo en Malaga, si me pilla más cerca que otras tiendas.

----------


## -Picas-

de nada , un saludo a los malagueños.

----------


## KIKO M

En Malaga hay algun grupo de gente que queda de vez en cuando, yo a veces quedo con alguno del foro o gente que va uno conociendo. La cuestion es ir quedando.

Seria bueno ir comentando la zona de donde es cada uno y cuando podriamos. Yo por ejemplo soy de la zona de fuengirola-mijas, y aunque a veces me cuesta sacar tiempo se puede sacar alguna hora libre si es cerca de donde vivo.

Un saludo a los malagueños conocidos y por conocer!

----------


## -Picas-

Yo soy de la capital, los suyo seria establecer un punto intermedio para todos, pero vamos que los que viven en la costa o en las afueras, si tiene problemas para venir por el trayecto, a mi no me importa ir, un saludo.

----------


## KIKO M

torremolinos es intermedio, a ver si limonn se anima y organiza una quedada en su tierra  :Smile1: ).

Picas pasate por el grupo "cartomagia Sevilla - Malaga" , arriba en tu panel de control, pinchas en grupos sociales y alli esta. A ver si algun dia nos coincidimos por ahi.

----------


## -Picas-

Gracias Kiko, a ver si quedamos todos.

----------


## limonnn

Por mí encantado, si queréis pasaros una tarde de un sábado por torremolinos (cuando queráis y podáis) y nos vamos a una cafetería-pub muy tranquilo de aquí y hacemos entre todos unas magias.

 La cosa es fijar una fecha y hora que todos podamos y juntarnos todos, en torremolinos, plaza mayor o cualquier punto internedio, como queráis.

----------


## -Picas-

Yo plaza mayor lo veo mejor, mas intermedio, creo.

----------


## KIKO M

soy de fuengirola  :Smile1:  pero bueno la distancia es lo de menos a la hora de quedar para hacer magia, aunque el plaza mayor lo veo un poco concurrido como para "charlar" de magia  si hubiera un lugar tranquilo alli no tendria problemas  :Smile1:

----------


## -Picas-

tienes razon, no creo que haya algo tranquilo, en plan teteria, jeje.

----------


## limonnn

Pues lo dicho tetería en Torremolinos cuando queráis...y charlamos sobre magia y hacemos cada uno una rutina.

----------

